# Residency Information



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

This site listed below should be able to help those in need of information for residency:

http://www.residencyandfellowship.com/

This one specifically targets the interview:

http://www.residencyandfellowship.com/page6.html


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sweet!

Thanks for the links Natacha


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*No problem!*

No problem... It's the least I can do for all the questions you've answered for me! :wink:


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys I found another site for residency. The only thing is you must have taken at least one of your USMLE exam (Step1). But I'm sure if you are interested, 50/50 percent chance you already did. SO, here it is!

https://host359.ipowerweb.com/~matchare/main.php


----------



## Ashish_padnani (Mar 25, 2006)

For an IMG is it possible to get into residency in one of the top 50 med schools, especially if clinical elecives have been done in one or two of them?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes it is. You can find the answer here: http://medstudentz.com/viewtopic.php?t=65


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone can tell me how many years it takes for a residency in Orthopedic Surgery?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

To answer my own question, it takes 5 years of specialization for Orthopedic Surgery.

You can find out how many years it takes for all the other specialties here.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh thank you Rizwan


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Was anyone aware that there is such thing called Moonlighting for medical residents? Its an opportunity to earn some extra cash on the side (legally) while doing your residency. 
Moonlighting is when you work either within the same hospital (in-house moonlighting) that you are working at or at another hospital or clinic but on your own time. Some pay between $60 to $65/hour and you can earn up to $4000/month doing moonlighting alone. Again, this is always done on your own time.
There are restrictions, such as the 80hour/week rule which includes moonlighting time. That is for everyone that chooses to do it in-house style. Another restriction is that for IMGs you have to do at least 2 to 3 months worth of residency to be able to obtain the non restricted medical liscense needed to do moonlighting.
Keep in mind that these restrictions, with the exception of the 80hour/week rule, vary from state to state and does not apply to everyone.
Who ever can further explain what Moonlighting is, please feel free to do so. We look forward to hearing your input.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard of moonlighting even for practicing doctors who have a lot of spare time and enjoy working to make extra cash on the side while gaining extra knowledge.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh wow, I didnt know Dr. did it also...


----------

